# Dislocated SternoClavicular Joint



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

Bad OTB accident two weeks ago and dislocated my left Clavicle to Sternum (Sternoclavicular) joint. It is a third degree anterior dislocation. It was originally reduced, however, 4 days later it popped back out of place. Doctor said to leave it where it was and I will be fine. told me I would be riding again in 5-6 weeks and would only have a bump on my chest (where the bone is popping out). After being out of place for a week now, pain is really not that bad and I am regaining some range of movement. I am a little concerned about this joint being out of place and the effects in the long term.

Anyone else have any experience with an out of place sternoclavicular joint? Any short or long term affects?


----------



## BigJay (Aug 15, 2004)

2 friends of mine have that bump... doesn't look good... but no pain and no loss of movement. Just looks weird!


----------



## IzumiSF (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi gasiorv, I'm in the same boat and I was wondering how your injury healed (I'm assuming it healed). Any advice? Mine still aches and is clearly visible.


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

I elected to NOT have the surgery to put it back in place and to let it scar into place per the doctor's recommendation and besides having the "bump", I really have no issues. It did take longer for the pain to go away then the doctor stated. He stated in 6 months, I would be back to doing all the things that I did before with no issues. That was true, but it was approx 1 year before all the pain went away. At the 6 month point, I really had no pain while riding, but I had the following issues:
1. I still couldn't sleep on my side, which really affected my sleep.
2. When walking for periods of time or when running, the weight of the arm pulling down induced pain in the back of my shoulder from it not being properly stabilized by the collar bone.
3. I had difficulty doing things above my head, it is amazing how many times you have to put items on the top shelf, hold the cordless drill high, paint brush or roller above your head when working around the house.

At the one year mark, I could sleep on my side again and the pain/aches have gone away.

To sum up, I did not elect to have the surgery to put it back in place and after almost two years i think I made the right decision. I have full range or motion and am doing everything that I did before including road and mt biking, backpacking, running, canoe/kayaking, maintaining the household, and just enjoying life with the family.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Ouch - my right stenoclavicular joint still clicks (and has a lot more movement than the left one) after a type 2/3 shoulder separation a couple of years ago. I ruptured it but no dislocation- doc was amazed I didn't snap my clavicle. Never a problem with pain just gets to clicking/grinding loudly at times.


----------



## IzumiSF (Jul 13, 2012)

@gasiorv, thank you so much for the rundown on how things healed. It gives me hope. I'm now at the 3-month mark of having a protrusion at the joint and, although it doesn't hurt ALL of the time, I do feel it when reaching for things or even crossing my arms to pull a shirt up and off (maybe TMI, but it's true). 
@edubfromktown, I'm glad that you aren't experiencing any aches. Too bad about the sounds, though. But it just means that you can't be a ninja.


----------



## guggas (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sternoclavicular dislocation*

I have a posterior version of this. My clavical is dislocated at my sternum but its pushed in instead of out, the doc tried to relocate it but it popped back out. Sometimes it rubs against my esophagus, yeah this sux bad, im having a hard time getting the surgeon to operate on me again, hes kinda giving me the run around on scheduling a surgery to wire it in place. Your lucky yours is anterior.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

In general anterior dislocations can be left alone and posterior ones need to be reduced (put back in place) and if they can't be reduced or keep dislocating they need surgery. You can really "wire" them into place, you actually have to weave a tendon graft around the joint to recreate the torn ligaments.


----------



## Rated R (Jul 5, 2012)

I flipped my bike over a dropoff while still clipped in and landed pretty hard on my head, shoulder, and suffered the consequences with this injury last Saturday. I had an MRI done yesterday. It showed that mine is partially dislocated with swelling underneath. Once the swelling goes down the Dr. said the bump should go down albeit not completely. He gave me the option of surgery to tighten up the ligaments but he didn't think it was necessary as it's only 3mm out.

I don't really care about the cosmetics of having the bump, I just want full movement once everything heals. Right now I can touch my head and stretch my arms and shoulders outward but reaching across my body isn't possible right now. Still pretty sore.


----------



## Rated R (Jul 5, 2012)

It's getting better but it's still stiff.


----------

